# Rüstungsschmied versaut?



## thsme (17. April 2010)

Moin, kurz und knapp: Habe meinen Beruf auf Schmiedekunst umgemodelt, aber ich hab damals den blutsegeladmiral gemacht und kann jetzt die nötigen quests nicht annehmen. Gibt es eine humane und schnelle lösung den ruf dort wieder zu erhöhen? Wich hab jez 5 Runden Blutsegelbukaniere töten hinter mir und bin bei 800 ruf in gadgetzan ....von 36000 OOOHHH GOOOTT Bitte und Vorschläge oder was ihr sonst so auf Lager habt Danke + Gruß


----------



## Tikume (17. April 2010)

Seidenstoff abgeben bei dem Typen der vor Booty Bay und so steht.


----------



## thsme (17. April 2010)

das bringt ruf beim dampfdruckkartell? wieviel? und kann ich das in einem rutsch durch machen oder ist das dayliemäßig aufgebaut?


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (18. April 2010)

gibt in der alten welt keine dailies^^


----------



## thsme (19. April 2010)

ich hab gelesen dass das nur bis blutsegelbukaniere neutral geht.. stimtm das?^^


----------



## GrogT (23. Juni 2010)

Hab ein ähnliches Problem auf Hordeseite:

Will meine Rüstungspezialisierungsquest starten nur gibt mir der Trenton Lichthammer (52,29) in Gadgetzan keine Quest - Labert nur etwas von Zul Farak 

bin 80er, hab Schmieden 300+ und in OG die Rüstungsspezialisierungsquest angenommen.

Weis jemand Rat?


----------



## Tarnhamster (8. August 2010)

@ GrogT:

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?q=5301

Kommentar 50 scheint die komplette Questreihe gelistet zu haben.




Ich hoffe nur, dass sich irgendwann die Schmiedekunstspezialisierung wieder lohnen wird.....


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (11. August 2010)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> gibt in der alten welt keine dailies^^


Stimmt nich ganz. Es gibt in Feralas beim Steg, wo man zur Insel übersetzt, so nen Gnom oder was das ist, bei dem man 2 Quests machen kann. Bringen beide jeweils 75 Ruf beim Dampfdruckkartell, wenn ich mich nich irre. Ich weiß jetzt nur nich, ob man die nur einmal täglich oder so oft man will machen kann.


----------



## Rodulf (13. August 2010)

dauert aber zu lange die 2 Quests 

geht auch in Düsterbruch Nord bei dem gefangen Gnom
einmal befreien (vorher schlüssel besorgen)
Ogeranzug herstellen (Gerbemittel besorgen)


----------



## Grushdak (14. August 2010)

Jeweils Stoffe abgeben geht nur bis zu einem neutralen Ruf und ist permanent abzugeben.

Die 2 Quest in Feralas kann man auch erst ab neutral oder sogar erst ab freundlich und ab einem bestimmten Level annehmen.
Zudem sind beide Quests keine Dailies.


----------

